# What F-frame size?



## JimP (Dec 18, 2001)

SD,

I am currently riding a 2009 F5 60 cm frame with a 100 mm stem. It seems to be in between the 2014 58 cm and the 61 cm frame. If I go with the 58, will a 120-130 mm stem be long enough or if I go with the 61, will the 100 mm be too long? Also, is there any difference between the new F4 frame and the FC frame?

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## BillyWayne (Aug 1, 2011)

I ride a 2011 F5 in a 58 with a 140mm stem. My fit size puts me between the 58 and 61. I prefer the smaller bike with longer stem. I do not know about your fit measurements but you can always change stem. The 58 with a 120 stem should be about what you are riding now. I would say go with what frame size you prefer if you are in between like me and adjust to your fit.


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

JimP said:


> SD,
> 
> I am currently riding a 2009 F5 60 cm frame with a 100 mm stem. It seems to be in between the 2014 58 cm and the 61 cm frame. If I go with the 58, will a 120-130 mm stem be long enough or if I go with the 61, will the 100 mm be too long? Also, is there any difference between the new F4 frame and the FC frame?
> 
> ...


In general for ROAD frames I feel it is better to get the frame where reach is closest to ideal or as similar to your current bike as possible, unless it would cause you to use an unsafe number of steerer tube spacers. It is more important for me to get the frame where the reach is what I'm used to, not the stack.

-Dave


----------



## JimP (Dec 18, 2001)

I had my existing 2008 F5 frame measured and compared to the 2014 F2 frame. The issue turned out to be the head tube size. For '08 the head tube is 190 mm and I have a 5 mm which would equate to 35 mm spacer on a 160 mm head tube for the 58 cm frame. Therefor, I need the 61 cm frame with a 200 mm head tube with probably no spacers. The 2014 F2 won't be available until February so the shop had given me a great deal on a 2013 F3. We will upgrade the 10 speed DI2 to 11 speed when the components become available.


----------

